# [gensplash]Simplemente no funciona (abierto)

## TieferFeld

Holas  :Very Happy: 

Hace tiempo instalé el gensplash siguiendo el howto de navegante de este mismo foro. La cosa no dio buen resultado. Las imágenes de consola no se cargaban al inicio sino como un servicio más justo antes de arrancar el kdm. Pregunté, pero no hubo solución. Ahí quedó.

Hoy, después de meses, decidí que eso tenía que funcionar... Tan difícil no sería. Fui a http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash directamente, re-emergí las splashutils, emergí todos los temas, seguí los pasos uno a uno delicadamente... Y nada, estamos en las mismas.

La cuestión es que me di cuenta de una cosa. El problema era que la imagen en consola, que tenía puesta la emergence, salía al final. Bueno, lo que hice fue crear un nuevo "initrd" con una imagen: AquaMatrix.

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-AquaMatrix-1024x768  -r 1024x768 AquaMatrix
```

Y modificar el grub.conf

```
title Gentoo-Linux-2.6.11

root (hd0,0)

kernel /linux-2.6.11-g-r4 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@60

                                         splash=verbose,theme:AquaMatrix

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-AquaMatrix-1024x768

```

Supuse que o bien funcionaría o bien quedaría como antes pero con AquaMatrix en vez de emergence.

¡Pero NO!

Resulta que la imagen sigue apareciendo al final (con lo cual sigue sin servir de mucho) pero sigue apareciendo emergence. De lo cual deduzco que algo no va y es aún peor.

Tengo el kernel tal como dice el howto, con el vesafb-tng. ¿Debería probar con otro (vesafb o radeonfb)? (ATI Mobility Radeon 9600)

¿Debería pasar y desistir para toda la vida mundial?

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## focahclero

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> ¿Debería pasar y desistir para toda la vida mundial?

 

Pues depende de lo aburrido que estés  :Very Happy: 

Yo te puedo decir que en equipos de sobremesa o servidores he tenido pocos problemas con gensplash.

En cambio, en los portátiles, es otra cosa... y he desistido de momento: con los últimos núcleos he conseguido por fin que funcione pero al arrancar las X se corrompe el framebuffer... y ahí lo he dejado.

----------

## TieferFeld

 *focahclero wrote:*   

>  *TieferFeld wrote:*   ¿Debería pasar y desistir para toda la vida mundial? 
> 
> Pues depende de lo aburrido que estés 
> 
> Yo te puedo decir que en equipos de sobremesa o servidores he tenido pocos problemas con gensplash.
> ...

 

(Por la tarjeta habrás adivinado que tengo un portátil)

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> En cambio, en los portátiles, es otra cosa... y he desistido de momento: con los últimos núcleos he conseguido por fin que funcione pero al arrancar las X se corrompe el framebuffer... y ahí lo he dejado.

 

idem  :Crying or Very sad:  , pero el viejo bootsplash si funciona sin problemas en mi viejo toshiba  :Very Happy:  !

igual te interesa echarle un vistazo.

saluetes

----------

## TieferFeld

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   En cambio, en los portátiles, es otra cosa... y he desistido de momento: con los últimos núcleos he conseguido por fin que funcione pero al arrancar las X se corrompe el framebuffer... y ahí lo he dejado. 
> 
> idem  , pero el viejo bootsplash si funciona sin problemas en mi viejo toshiba  !
> 
> igual te interesa echarle un vistazo.
> ...

 

¿Algún inconveniente que reseñar en el viejo bootsplash? ¿Qué ventajas presenta el gensplash para que el bootsplash esté obsoleto?

Probaré  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

que yo sepa hay dos razones importantes por las que no se debe usar bootsplash : por su diseño, requiere mucho código en el kernel y eso no les gusta a Linus & Cia, y la que mas te interesará como usuario, que ahora mismo creo que no hay nadie que lo mantiene/ desarolla ( no hay a quien escribir para postear un bug). 

Por lo demás, es una solución igual de válida; a mi me funciona y con eso me llega  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## TieferFeld

gringo, ¿cómo se usa el bootsplash con un kernel 2.6.11?

Lo digo porque emergí normalmente el bootsplash pero cuando ejecuto bootsplash_patch me suelta que la versión del kernel no está soportada.

Me gustaría usar un bonito bootsplash, pero no por ello tener que usar un kernel más viejo  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

yo lo parcheo a mano: 

- bájate esto

- lo copias a las fuentes del kernel

- patch -p1 < bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.11.diff

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

Editado:

Por cierto, perdona el rollo, pero como el bootsplash es algo "antiguo" tengo unas dudas  :Confused: 

 ¿Funciona con el vesafb-tng o hay que usar el normal?

¿Sigue soportando sólo 16 bpp?

Es que como tú lo usas seguro que es más rápido si te pregunto que si pruebo todas las combinaciones  :Very Happy: 

Mi grub.conf sería algo como:

```
Linux 2.6.11

title Gentoo-Linux-2.6.11 (R9)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /linux-2.6.11-g-r9 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@60

                                         splash=verbose,theme:AquaMatrix

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-AquaMatrix-1024x768

```

¿Es correcto? Si no, ponme una entrada del tuyo y listo  :Very Happy: 

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  ¿Funciona con el vesafb-tng o hay que usar el normal? 

 

ni idea, no uso ni vesafb-rrc ni vesafb-tng en el portátil. Probé solo una vez hace tiempo y no me funcionaron  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Sigue soportando sólo 16 bpp?

 

no estoy seguro de ésto la verdad pero creo que si, solo soporta de 16 bpp.

Uso el mismo initrd y la misma entrada desde hace siglos  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Es correcto?

 

con bootsplash tengo algo como ésto  

```
kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr  vga=0x317 

initrd=/boot/bla 
```

```

| 640x480 800x600 1024x768 1280x1024 

----+------------------------------------- 

256 | 0x301 0x303 0x305 0x307 

32k | 0x310 0x313 0x316 0x319 

64k | 0x311 0x314 0x317 0x31A 

16M | 0x312 0x315 0x318 0x31B 
```

saluetes

----------

## TieferFeld

Grmpf  :Sad: 

He seguido  este howto al pie de la letra y no hay manera. Simplemente no sale ningún tipo de bootsplash y listo. Lo malo es que no hay sitio donde ver por qué, ni ningún log, o al menos no encuentro, no?

Gracias de todas formas  :Confused:   :Smile:  [/url]

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Lo malo es que no hay sitio donde ver por qué, ni ningún log, o al menos no encuentro, no? 

 

mira en el log de carga del sistema (dmesg), ahi debería almenos decir que es lo que hace ( si reconoce el initrd, si es capaz de desempaquetarlo, etc).

saluetes

----------

## TieferFeld

Sí, lo había intentado, pero el único sitio donde aparece "initrd" no entiendo qué significa:

```
May 19 19:14:23 Ganimedes checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (bad gzip magic numbers); looks like an initrd

May 19 19:14:23 Ganimedes Freeing initrd memory: 40k freed

```

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## gringo

y no sale nada mas referente a bootsplash ????  :Shocked: 

saluetes intrigaos

----------

## TieferFeld

Huolas  :Very Happy: 

- Arranco el ordenador (sólo para que el dmesg esté fresquito)

```
bash-2.05b$ dmesg |grep splash

bash-2.05b$
```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

```
bash-2.05b# cat /var/log/messages |grep splash   

........ (muchas líneas de hace muucho tiempo y de hace menos)........

May 16 12:02:46 Ganimedes fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

May 16 12:02:46 Ganimedes fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'default'

May 16 12:02:46 Ganimedes fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

```

Bien, el 16 de mayo fue el último día que arranqué el ordenador con el gensplash que sólo me ponía la consola chula al final del arranque.

Nadie hace referencia al bootsplash. Literalmente es como si no estuviera instalado. Te aseguro que parcheé el kernel (de hecho lo intenté repetir y me dio error de "ya parcheado") y seguí el sencillísimo howto que te dije antes. Mi GRUB está como te dije antes, y el bootsplash está puesto en default aunque eso no tiene nada que ver. El initrd está generado como dice el howto ese aunque también puse uno auto-hecho de los que instala el bootsplash para probar.

Podrá funcionar o no funcionar... Pero es que directamente pasa de mí.  :Shocked: 

De todas formas gracias por la paciencia  :Very Happy: 

Edito, por si sirve de algo:

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg |grep fb

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=791

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 3072k, total 65536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=41

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5528

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5596, set palette = c00c55d0

vesafb: pmi: ports = c810 c816 c854 c838 c83c c85c c800 c804 c8b0 c8b2 c8b4

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

bash-2.05b# dmesg |grep initrd

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (bad gzip magic numbers); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 40k freed

bash-2.05b#   
```

----------

## nohuman

Holas!

Ante todo tranquilidad, pruebas esto:

Te haces tus pantalletos:

```

 # mount /boot

 # splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-1024x768 -r 1024x768 livecd

```

Y pones en el Grub, tal que asi, sin nada mas extra (video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=791 ....), por su puesto tu version de Kernel ....

```

timeout 1

default 0

title=Gentoo Linux

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:livecd

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-1024x768

bash-2.05b#

```

Y funciona, con *.png y *.jpg, si quieres un pantalleto chulo bajate el livecd-2005.0 

Saludos

----------

## TieferFeld

 *nohuman wrote:*   

> Holas!
> 
> Ante todo tranquilidad, pruebas esto:
> 
> (...etc...)
> ...

 

¿Eso no es para gensplash/fbsplash?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Nadie hace referencia al bootsplash. Literalmente es como si no estuviera instalado. Te aseguro que parcheé el kernel 

 

casi me dá no se que preguntar ... has recompilao tb., no ? 

Sino, estás seguro de mirar en el log correcto ?? Como bien dices _algo_ tiene que decir ...

 *Quote:*   

> De todas formas gracias por la paciencia  

 

gern geschehen  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## TieferFeld

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nadie hace referencia al bootsplash. Literalmente es como si no estuviera instalado. Te aseguro que parcheé el kernel  
> 
> casi me dá no se que preguntar ... has recompilao tb., no ? 
> 
> 

 

Jajajajaja  :Very Happy: 

Varias veces, varias veces, con diferentes opciones, el vesa-tng, el vesafb normal, el radeon... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sino, estás seguro de mirar en el log correcto ?? Como bien dices _algo_ tiene que decir ...
> 
> 

 

dmesg

/var/log/messages

¿algo más?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gern geschehen 
> 
> saluetes

  :Shocked:  Mmmm... Dankeschön!!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Jajajajaja 
> 
> Varias veces, varias veces, con diferentes opciones, el vesa-tng, el vesafb normal, el radeon... 

 

jejeje, me lo imaginaba  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg
> 
> /var/log/messages
> 
> ¿algo más? 

 

no, tampoco no sabría donde mas mirar, intrigao me dejas ... lo siento, se me han acabao las ideas  :Crying or Very sad: 

No soy ningún entendido de ésto del splash ni mucho menos, a ver si alguien se le ocurre algo mas ...

suerte y saluetes !

----------

## LinuxBlues

Bien, en primer lugar, tampoco he conseguido hacerla funcionar en mi portÃ¡til con otra Radeon Mobility... Pero "mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos", al final desistÃ­...

Sin embargo, donde si he conseguido hacerla funcionar es en mi desktop. y veo que todo el mundo sigue usando initrd  :Rolling Eyes:   La verdad es que dejÃ© de usar initrd hace menos de un aÃ±o y mÃ¡s de 9 meses (por ahÃ­ anda) y solo sÃ© que jamÃ¡s volverÃ© a usarlo (deprecated).

La Ãºnica funciÃ³n que activÃ© en el kernel fue:

 [*] Support for the framebuffer splash

en Graphics Support bajo Device Drivers.

En cuanto a lo de cambiar el tema, yo no lo definÃ­ en el kernel, sencillamente puse splash=silent para pasar a verbose despuÃ©s. Lo que hice fue eliminar el enlace simbÃ³lico default en /etc/splash  elegir otro de los temas que me hacÃ­an gracia en ese directorio y enlazarlo simbÃ³licamente a default de nuevo.

Mi explicaciÃ³n de pasar de silent a verbose, es porque no me hace mucha gracia que aparezca una imagen tapÃ¡ndome todos los mensajes de inicio del kernel hasta que coloca la imagen de fondo  :Wink: 

Yo soy un viejo usuario de fedora, y lo que aspiro a tener es algo como el rhgb: inicia las X, que para eso estamos entrando en runlevel 5, y aparece una barra de progreso indicando todo lo que hace y/o no puede hacer: bonito, elegante y sencillo. Pero esto empieza a resultar ya [offtopic]

Si logras hacerlo, por favor, cuÃ©ntanos a los pobres usuarios de Radeon Mobility, cÃ³mo lo has hecho... Para mÃ­ fue algo que en el portÃ¡til pasÃ³ no a segundo sino a Ãºltimo plano.

Â¡Suerte!

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  portÃ¡til  Â¡Suerte!

 

Demonios, que le ha pasado a mi codificacion de caracteres, hasta hace cinco minutos enviaba bien los mensajes

que cosas

[acentos omitidos intencionadamente]

----------

## TieferFeld

No, si lo bonito es que me funcionaba perfectamente con un núcleo 2.6.7 en este mismo ordenador. Lo que pasa es que cuando apareció gensplash y todo eso y fui actualizando el núcleo... Pues olvídate.

 :Sad: 

----------

